# Stanley Bostitch Heavy Duty Manual Stapler Model - BT160HL



## OregonTreeHead (Sep 22, 2018)

Stanley Bostitch Heavy Duty Manual Stapler Model - BT160HL. My friend has this hand staple with Hi/Lo. 2 in 1 Brad/Staples. Never seen a switch on the bottom with a (+/-) on it. Was curious if any LumberJocks know exactly the purpose of this switch?


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I do have the BT160 Stapler, not the HL model. But I have 3 different electric Bostich Staplers and a air Bostich Stapler. These have a dial to set the depth of stapling. I think the HL setting is for depth of staple & brad.


----------

